# Tinkerbell Opening - Am I Crazy?



## MNeimeyer

I was having a debate with someone about Tinkerbell using a wand... and I said "She used to use it in the Disney opening... here I'll find it on YouTube". Except that I can't find it.

I can find a couple of intros on YouTube but none of the ones I found had Tinkerbell in them.

I could have sworn that there was a version of one of the intros (similar to the above) that had Tinkerbell fly out, tap the top of the castle with her magic wand and the "sparkles" would cascade down around the spires and she would fly off towards the camera.

Am I crazy? 

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## qv09vvp

I don't think your crazy.  Isn't that how all Disney movies begin?


----------



## sissy_ib

qv09vvp said:


> I don't think your crazy.  Isn't that how all Disney movies begin?



I think now she just flies over the castle and leaves a dust trail. 
OP-this is from the Wonderful World of Disney.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttw1buV1GHY


----------



## henrylarry6

I agree with sissy_ib.. . in new movies she just flies over the castle. Thanks for the video link!


----------



## MNeimeyer

sissy_ib said:


> I think now she just flies over the castle and leaves a dust trail.
> OP-this is from the Wonderful World of Disney.



I think my brain is combining that one (or similar) with the modern one...

I hate when my brain plays tricks on me...

Thanks though!


----------



## sissy_ib

MNeimeyer said:


> I think my brain is combining that one (or similar) with the modern one...
> 
> I hate when my brain plays tricks on me...
> 
> Thanks though!



I remember her flying over the castle then used the wand at the top of the castle at some point. Maybe sometime in between that WWoD clip and today.


----------



## julayla

Tinker Bell and her wand showed up for "Walt Disney Presents" and "Wonderful World of Color" TV productions:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXaptHkC10I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x3aLhZ5Uqk


----------



## Annika Robertson

MNeimeyer said:


> I was having a debate with someone about Tinkerbell using a wand... and I said "She used to use it in the Disney opening... here I'll find it on YouTube". Except that I can't find it.
> 
> I can find a couple of intros on YouTube but none of the ones I found had Tinkerbell in them.
> 
> I could have sworn that there was a version of one of the intros (similar to the above) that had Tinkerbell fly out, tap the top of the castle with her magic wand and the "sparkles" would cascade down around the spires and she would fly off towards the camera.
> 
> Am I crazy?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Matt


She wasn’t on the official intro of Disney but was on the intro for Disney DVD where it use to be at the start of Disney movies


----------



## Sakina

yes


----------



## old lady

on the TV show, she does.


----------

